

Ask HN: Other Creative Ways to Show Blood Pressure Results? - nealmydataorg

Looking for recommendations for other Creative Ways to show Blood Pressure Results.
blog.MyDataOrganizer.com shows one way of showing it.
======
angersock
Well, you could puncture the carotid artery in the neck (perhaps using a
straw, pencil, or something else stiff), and then observe the distance the
blood sprays.

I suggest doing this against white butcher paper, so as to more easily measure
the maximum distance achieved by the droplets.

